# Q: Where do you get your sugar?



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm wanting to expand my bees, which means I need to start thinking more about my costs. 

So, I was curious where the commercial guys get their sugar/syrup and what price I can expect per pound and estimated delivery.

Thanks, 
-Kevin


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

How much sugar/syrup are you prepared to buy at one time to get a good price?


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> How much sugar/syrup are you prepared to buy at one time to get a good price?


I guess that's part of the question. I can get 25lb bags for ~$14 a bag locally, but I feel that I should be able to get it cheaper.

What would be the minimal order to make a purchase cost effective, when you consider shipping costs?

I don't need a semi full at this time, but I should be able to buy, store, and use ~2000lbs without much heart ache.

I expect that number to grow over time.

((I can get smaller bags cheaper at times, but it's not really something that I can budget around))


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

if you have a bakery, brewery, or other entity close by that uses a lot of sugar or HFC, you may talk with them and see if you can piggyback an order,,


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Can you handle HFCS in totes?

Crazy Roland


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Roland said:


> Can you handle HFCS in totes?
> 
> Crazy Roland


I haven't thought too much about HFCS. I generally try to buy dry sugar and mix it as required. I repurposed a pump to do the mixing.

I suppose that HFCS could be an option. I don't have a forklift at the moment, but could buy a pallet jack and pump into a tote on a trailer.

How much does premix hfcs run per gallon?

-Kevin


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

It is sold by the pound, 3000 per tote. Off the top of my head, 1200-1300 per tote? Price moves with Quantity.


Crazy Roland


----------

